# Wanted YJ 6'5" plow setup



## jandrews (Nov 13, 2005)

Looking to purchase a Plow set up for my YJ not particluar on brand. Will pick up. I'm located in Racine Wisconsin.


----------



## DMAN (Jan 25, 2001)

Hello,

I have a 2 yr. old western 6.5 suv (steel) plow for sale. I have only used it on residential driveways here in PA. I am buying a new full size truck soon to compliment my landscape business. Please contact me if you are interested.


----------

